# Tobiano/Tovero



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

Congrats on getting the papers in order. I would say to register him as a tobiano. Nobody that I know registers tovero unless they are a VERY type-y tovero.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

APHA will more than likely register him as a tovero.


hate, hate, *hate* that stupid outdated term.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Just FYI APHA can change what you put him down as if they don't agree when looking at his pictures.


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

Here are some pictures and link to his pedigree of the Sires.
























Linesqtonranger Paint


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

I've never had color like this to work with...do you think he will produce colors? Also now I'm wondering how to work his name to reg. The previous owner called him voodoo...but his sire is Lines Qton Ranger and dam is Two Eyed Charmer.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

It's 50/50 if he will pass his tobiano on or not.


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh I hope he does... I'm think about Qtons Voodoo Charmer or Qtons Voodoo Hex or Qtons Voodoo Charm or Qtons Eyed Charmer?


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

NdAppy said:


> APHA will more than likely register him as a tovero.
> 
> 
> hate, hate, *hate* that stupid outdated term.


At least on our tovero's (sorry) certificate, it is listed this way...

*Pattern Type TOB/OVR*

Her sire was tobiano, dam overo.

...and I think the APHA will consider the OPs horse a tovero considering the patten and head white, too.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

No need to be sorry. :lol: the term tovero just happens to be a pet peeve of mine and Chiilaa's. It's irritating due to the fact it means tobiano + some other overo type gene. Too many people think that toveros and tobianos (and solids!) Can't possibly be carrying frame which is so very, very wrong. The registries are horrid about being informed on color genetics.


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh I know tovero loosely used can carry the frame gene/lws...I had a friend years back who had a solid with apron face who threw 3 foals and 1 was a lethal white..it was sad to see and the vet. knew the signs and the foal was humanely put down. So I may not know everything about paints, but since I have one now I am trying to do all the research I can. I do know other breeds can carry the Lws gene as well. That's why I am so excited to see what colors and patterns comes off this paint with my mares especially since I know have his pedigree to work with. I think he will be a good cow horse. He has already shown some cow sense since being apart of my farm.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Yeah just make sure he's tested for frame, it can hide so easily.


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

He has already been tested supposedly by the previous owner and all my QH broods have been tested. I think though I may have him tested again. Because looking at his pedigree on his sires side I'm a little worried it still may be there. The vet. will be testing him for hypp and some other disease so I think I'll have her check for the lws again too.According to the breeding farm he came from his sire produced tobianos off almost EVERY solid mare he was bred with and Tovero as they put it off all APHA mares. So I'm still thinking its there. He's gelded so after these 3 are born he won't be producing anymore anyways. I just hope for safe healthy foals. There was a 4th mare we realized was covered but I know she carried frame she is a varnish app so we aborted that foal. I was sad to make the decision but I felt it wasn't a safe breeding.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

You can check for HYPP, HERDA, OLWS, etc just by pulling hair and sending it in to somewhere like UC Davis. No vet required... And probably cheaper than involving the vet..


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

I may just do that....are they a good trusted place? I found this link..correct?
UC Davis School of Veterinary Medicine


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Yes they are very trusted. Here is the direct link to their horse related genetic tests. - Horse Tests


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

Ok, thanks...I think ill be canceling with the vet then. Just going to have to go round him up from the fields and get some samples.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I am willing to bet donuts that he is indeed frame. His facial markings just scream it to me.


----------

